# ID this plant please



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello friends,

I have a plant that I would like to ID with your help. I put 5 pictures at my gallery named Id001-Id005 http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/gallery/browseimages.php?c=57&userid=

I got this plant from my lfs who has brought it from an importer who made the import from a nursery in Europe. Unfortunately there was no tag with the plants. When it first came it had small red leaves (circular and smaller than 1cm in diameter). After I put these stems to my tank at first all those red leaves died and some rotting started at the stems. But in 2 weeks they all recovered and started to give out small green leaves as seen in Id002 and Id005, later as it grew on leaves started to become a bit larger and pink in color as seen in Id001-3 and 4. Now it is very healthy and producing sideshoots from each node. Even though it is not a bit likely to its first time I got (I know that plants change color and shape according to the time it first came from nursery) I liked it a lot and would like to know what it is.

Thanks and waiting to hear your suggestions.

YILDIRIM


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Looks like Rotala rotundifolia. (often erroneously called Rotala indica)


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I agree.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=39&category=genus&spec=Rotala


----------

